# Idiots at sale barn



## Farmer Kitty (May 23, 2009)

I got a call tonight about what a new policy at our local livestock auction barn. They has started grouping the cattle together to sell. They are doing calves and heifers right now with talk about doing it with cows too. They are just running in a group of 4 or so and not caring if some have been well taken careof or not. One group the buyers sent back because they were beef animals grouped as 2 heifers and 2 bulls. They didn't want them that way. I wish they would speak up on the whole works. The farmers who take good care of their animals are being screwed over. 

I sent off an email to cooperate questioning this and to express my concern. It will be interesting to see what they have to say.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 23, 2009)

kitty theres not much you can do if your sale barn decides to co mingle cattle.if they are bunching good fat cows with thin rough cows.they are doing it so their packer buyers can steal some good weigh cows.the only thing i can say is change sale barns.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 23, 2009)

And you know, there's another one that's close enough we may. Of course, if enough farmers complain/switch they will have to rethink their policy. 

I heard that some of the haulers may switch soon as they are getting pissed with things.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 23, 2009)

well if they tick off the cattle owners as well as the haulers they are sunk.because a madd cattle hauler will haul to a new barn real fast.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 23, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well if they tick off the cattle owners as well as the haulers they are sunk.because a madd cattle hauler will haul to a new barn real fast.


Percisily. They will either have to go back to individual sales or sink, if enough go to the other sale barn.


----------



## MReit (May 31, 2009)

wow thats horrible! They do that here with the special feeder sales, but atleast they keep the animals together that came together. So really if the farmer sends a crappy one, then its just the way it is. I would definately change sale barns, don't need your name getting bashed if your animals are sold with others of poor quality!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 31, 2009)

How true!


----------

